# Neubau eines Hochteichs



## olli74 (26. März 2008)

Hallo,

da ich gerade den Neubau meiner Terrasse plane und dort einen Teich einbauen möchte habe ich mich hier angemeldet um ein paar Tipps zu erhalten.Ich habe zwar ein Aquarium nur fehlt mir die Erfahrung mir einem Teich.Nun zum Projekt.
ich möchte ein Teil meiner gemauerten Terrasse  abgrenzen als Fischbecken mit den Maßen 2,5*3,0m und einer Tiefe von1,1m.
Allerdings möchte ich dieses Becken nicht mit Folie ausgleiten sondern mit Fliesen.Ich bin der Meinung es haltbarer?Weiterhin soll das Becken eine Sicht scheibe mit der Größe von 0,9*2,0m erhalten.Mauern möchte ich das Becken mit Betonschalsteinen da es ja über dem Erdboden ist und der Druck von 8000l Wasser nicht zu unterschätzen.

Könnt ihr mir Tipps zum Bau geben?
Danke Jens


----------



## mitch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

hallo jens,

willkommen in der ideenwelt der outdoorwasserliebhaber  

du bist also auch so einer der sich am liebsten ins wasser setzen würde .
wie hoch ist deine terrasse über dem boden? 

viel hoch ==> viel beton + eisen ==> viel geld
    weniger hoch ==> billiger​
folie ist frostsicher filesen net unbedingt und geht schneller / billiger. 

wenn du filter + bodengrund (substrat) + viele pflanzen einbringst bekommst du eine große scheibe (2,5*3,0m) auf deinen teich  . 
für 4,7 k€ kannst du viel filter und pflanzen kaufen.

von der größe sind wir ja fast gleich. ich hab auch lang überlegt wie ich mein wasserloch an unsers terrasse andocke , schaus dir mal an.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo Jens,

dass was Du da beschreibst ist in meinen Augen kein Teich und wird auch keiner werden ( Fliesen ) . Das wird höchstens ein Schwimmbecken!

In meine Augen ist das was Du da vor hast in keinster weise Naturnah! 

LG  Volker


----------



## Eugen (26. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo Volker,

Liest du mal genauer :



			
				olli74 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte ein Teil meiner gemauerten Terrasse  abgrenzen als Fischbecken mit den Maßen 2,5*3,0m und einer Tiefe von1,1m.
> Allerdings möchte ich dieses Becken nicht mit Folie ausgleiten sondern mit Fliesen.Ich bin der Meinung es haltbarer?Weiterhin soll das Becken eine Sicht scheibe mit der Größe von 0,9*2,0m erhalten.


 
Von "Teich" und "naturnah" steht da nix.

jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo Eugen,

OOOH ich hatte Fischbecken überlesen! ( Sorry )

Aber ich will mir das nicht vorstellen wie sich die Fische in diesem Fischbecken fühlen. Ich bin auch ein Fisch ( Sternzeichen ) und würde mich darin nicht wohl fühlen. 

Quatsch bei seite: Du hast recht Eugen " jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen "

Volker


----------



## olli74 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo Volker,
vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Da möchte ich dir eine Frage stellen. In meinem Wohnzimmer steht ein Aquarium mit 450l Wasser und vielen sich wohl fühlenden Fischen. Ist das naturnah? Warum sollen sich die Fische in dem Becken außen nicht wohl fühlen? Es hat so jeder seine Meinungen und Vorstellungen
Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## olli74 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo Mitch,
sieht echt toll aus dein Teich. Ist aber weit von meinen Vorstellungen entfernt.
Zur Beschreibung:Meine Terrasse soll 1m über dem Boden sein und 
rings rum mit 30´Betonschalsteinen gemauert werden. Von der rechteckigen Terrasse soll dann so wie ein rechteckiger "Raum" abgetrennt werden der dann 30cm uber der Terrassen endet.Praktisch wie ein steinernes Aquarium wo mann von oben und unten rein schauen kann.Lässt sich schlecht beschreiben. Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich eine Skizze einstellen.

Wie meintest du das mit der Scheibe 2,5*3m?
Es soll vorn eine Scheibe zum reinschauen eine Art Fenster rein.

Liebe Grüße aus dem abendlichen Sachsen



Jens


----------



## mitch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

hallo jens,

das mit der scheibe oben drauf meinte ich so: wenn du klares wasser hast kannst du das leben im teich von oben betrachten wie die meisten die nur einen teich haben . 

deine idee mit ner scheibe zum vorne reinschauen ist auch net von schlechten eltern, wenn 1 scheibe zu schwer + ?? mach halt 2 oder 3 scheiben rein, nur so als idee 

fliesen: ich denke du willst es aalglatt in deinem becken haben und keine falten durch die scheibe(n) sehen, mach es doch so wie viele koiteichler verschweiss die folie faltenfrei im becken. 

denk auch an möglichkeiten pflanzen in verschiedenen wassertiefen wachsen zu lassen.

hier im forum gibt es bestimmt nette leute die dir da weiterhelfen können.


----------



## chromis (27. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hi,

optisch ist ein gefliester Teich sicher nicht der Bringer und an der Haltbarkeit hätte ich auch meine Zweifel. Ich würde das Teil mit GFK laminieren.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## olli74 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo Mitch,
heute ist ein wunderschöner sonniger Tag.Wie sieht es bei euch in Kulmbach aus? Heute habe ich es geschafft meine Skizze in den Rechner zu beamen. Zur Vorstellung wie es später einmal aussehen soll.

Hallo Rainer,
an die Variante des GFK habe ich auch schon gedacht nur habe ich bis jetzt bei uns noch keinen Händler gefunden der die Matten und das Harz in einer brauchbaren pack menge anbietet. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Reparatur Set Verpackungen gesehen--->wird arg teuer.
Hast du ein Tipp wo es in größeren Gebinden zu haben ist?


Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Sachsen

Jens

Sorry bekomme das Bild zwar hoch geladen aber nicht in die Antwort eingefügt! Wer kann helfen?


----------



## mitch (28. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

hallo jens,

endlich sonne , auch in oberfranken fast 14 c  über null


----------



## Marlowe (28. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo Jens!

Deine Idee ist klasse, die Sache mit der Seitensicht in den Teich ist genial.

Hätte ich die Möglichkeit (hm, habe ich ja eventuell später `mal), würde ich das auch so machen.

Die Fliesen, so denn tatsächlich zur Ausführung gekommen, verstehe ich als Basis zur Sicherheit und lassen sich doch bestimmt gut mit einem natürlichen "Anstrich" versehen. Kies und/oder Sand auf den Fliesen, eventuell irgendwelche Pflanzmatten an den Wänden, so könnte ich es mir vorstellen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, welches Werk Du da zauberst.

Dein Weg ist der Richtige, so Du ihn denn willst. Klare Sache, und damit hopp!


----------



## Annett (29. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo Jens,

bezüglich Bild schau mal in meine Signatur... vor dem Upload verkleinern auf ca. 800x600 und max. 244kb.

Wenns nicht geht, einfach mal per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## chromis (29. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Ji,



> Hast du ein Tipp wo es in größeren Gebinden zu haben ist?


wenn ich in die Gelben Seiten schau, dann findet sich unter dem Stichwort Kunststoffbe- und -verarbeitung eine ganze Menge Firmen, die Dir evtl. weiterhelfen können.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## olli74 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo und einen wunderschönen Sonntag euch allen.

Ich werde das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und Buddeln. Das Becken soll ja schließlich auch irgendwann mal fertig sein.

Danke Annett, mein Bild war 2,7MB groß. Habe es jetzt so weit wie es geht verkleinert.
So Skizze ist beigefügt so kann jeder sich eine Vorstellung machen was ich vor habe.
Ich hoffe man kann es sehen!


Danke Rainer, an die Idee das die gelben Seiten das Leben leichter machen hatte ich nicht gedacht.

Euch allen noch einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag.


----------



## klaus e (30. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau eines Hochteichs*

Hallo Jens, 
Glasfasermatten und Harz bekommst du auch in beliebiger Menge von einem Bootsservicebetrieb oder gleich von einer Sportbootwerft.
Die nächstgelegene in deiner Gegend dürfte Fiberline sein. Ist zwar nicht Ober-, dafür aber immerhin noch Mittelfranken  . Hier die Adresse:

FiberLine Sportboot GmbH 
Industriestr. 8, 91604 Flachslanden

Tel. Nr. 09829 - 1456   Fax: 1457

Geschäftsführer: Gerhard Hänel

Handelsregister Ansbach HRB 1250

Internet:
www.fiberline-boote.de
www.fiberline-fahrzeugbau.com
www.fiberline-charter.de

Email:fiberline-boote@t-online.de

Viel Erfolg
Klaus


----------

